# Help! I want to learn to field hunt



## Northtwin (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm a Wisconsin hunter that just return from my annual ND hunt near Minot. We always hunt small potholes and do very well by our standards. Next year I want to concentrate on the fields. What would be a good starting spread of decoys? I figured I would ask now and start looking for used stuff in the classifieds or buy year end closeouts. Any suggestions on blinds would be appreciated.


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

A buy a couple spinnging wing decoys first.

A couple dozen goose decoys w/ spinners is enough to shoot dukcs in the field.

If you have the money to buy mallard field decoys they may help but not essential.

I would say but as many full body goose decoys as your budget will permit so that you can have success shooting ducks as well as geese in the field.

SOOO much easier than hunting the water. You will enjoy it!


----------



## waterfowl stocker (Sep 13, 2006)

First learn to scout, 98% of our success comes from scouting, then worry about decoys and blinds, if you scout a field they want to be in, you dont need alot of decoys


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

We hunt ND a couple of times a year and just started field hunting about 3-4 years ago. We don't have a big spread, but we've still had a lot of success.... and it's a blast!

I think Neck Collar is right on the money. Get a couple of mojos (or something similar), a dozen full body goose decoys and maybe dozen goose shells. If you're in a decent area this basic setup should get you some action. We typically use a spread with 18 GHG full bodies geese, 24-36 carrylight shells, 12-24 floater mallards, and three mojos (just added one this year). Not very impressive, but it still does the job.

Field decoy prices are ridiculous, but you don't have to take out a loan to have a decent spread. Anchor it with mojos and some goose full bodies and you'll be fine. Almost forgot, ground blinds are also very important.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Snow goose decoys also work great for ducks.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Northtwin said:


> Any suggestions on blinds would be appreciated.


If you use the search option on this site for blinds, you'll find oodles of info.
I like the Final Approach brand, Sport Utility Blinds and X-Landers to be specefic.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

I PM'ed you.


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

Blinds: We use Final Approach. Great blinds. The only issue I have with my blind is that it's not water proof. It's several years old, so maybe that option is standard now? Anyway, I would recommend purchasing a blind that offers at least some protection from water.


----------



## IAMALLARDMAN (Sep 15, 2009)

> Blinds: We use Final Approach. Great blinds. The only issue I have with my blind is that it's not water proof. It's several years old, so maybe that option is standard now? Anyway, I would recommend purchasing a blind that offers at least some protection from water.


Sleeri, had that same problem with our final approaches after a couple years of use, we just used that spray on waterprofing you can get at any sporting goods store for camo clothing or tents and things of that nature and it worked well, made them much more water resistant and didn't add any glare or anything of that nature, just what we did. Good luck!


----------



## sleeri (Oct 9, 2006)

Great tip IAMALLARDMAN. I'm going to have to give that a try.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

To let you know you can get a great spread for not much cost if you keep looking at the classifieds on this site. Many people are always selling old decoys or downsizing or upgrading.

One thing to keep in mind is how many people will be hunting out of this spread. If you have four people I would say get about a doz decoys for each person...so 4 doz decoys. With a spinning wing decoy.

Also make sure you have room to haul everything. If you have a trailer....full bodies is the way to go. If you don't...then look at shells, windsocks, shilouetes. All of these will kill birds.

I would also recommend getting a good ground blind like others have stated. What brand is all up to you.  Many different kinds and suits different needs. So just go out and see what is available.


----------



## jbaincfl (Feb 5, 2003)

Chuck - We just had 6 people field hunting with 30 full bodies. I would say if you had 4 people you could easily get by with 2 doz full bodies if you are just targeting ducks.

If you are going to be targeting geese, then 1 doz per man is about right. I think he is wanting to know what he can get by with as he is building a spread.

Good luch everyone!


----------



## itchy (Aug 15, 2006)

Get in your truck 2 hours before sunset, park on a hill, crack a beer, watch the sky for birds, follow the birds to the field they are feeding in, mark it in a GPS, follow another group, repeat in case someone else is wathcing the same group and you'll have options the next morning. We put out a dozen field mallards in front of the spread, mojo next to the layout blinds, bigfoots behind us. Turn off mojo if geese are coming. Have fun.


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

itchy said:



> Get in your truck 2 hours before sunset, park on a hill, crack a beer, watch the sky for birds, follow the birds to the field they are feeding in, mark it in a GPS, follow another group, repeat in case someone else is wathcing the same group and you'll have options the next morning. We put out a dozen field mallards in front of the spread, mojo next to the layout blinds, bigfoots behind us. Turn off mojo if geese are coming. Have fun.


 :beer:


----------



## jeff352 (Aug 22, 2008)

northtwin, finishers pack nice and are lightweight but i picked up a cabelas ultimate layout blind, take your pick what camo pattern you want, all the goodies, and you can set up in 10" of water if need be, gave it some different spray paint to get rid of the shine and it works great. there also on sale at cabelas now.


----------

